# 배우지 않고서는



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

In reading this article on why native Koreans don't need to learn hanja:
http://topa.co.kr/archives/198

I came across the following sentence: 

*높은 수준의 독서를 하고 우리말을 더 잘 구사하기 위해 한자를 배우고 싶다면 배우는 것이 좋습니다.* 그렇다고 한자를 배우지 않고서는 높은 수준의 독서나 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다고 생각하지는 않아도 됩니다. 

What does the 고서는 translate to in English? We learn that grammatically, the 서 after 고 emphasizes the "and then" meaning of 고 but that doesn't quite translate well here...

As an English speaker it would make more sense if the sentence was instead: 그렇다고 한자를 배우지 않더라도 높은 수준의 독서나 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다고 생각하지는 않아도 됩니다. "Even if you don't learn hanja, that doesn't mean you can't master Korean."

Why is 고서는 used here instead of say, 더라도? Some example sentences using 고서는 in this way would be really helpful actually

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## hahnny

Hey, what a good question. Ill walk you though what's going on in the sentence. First of all, the sentence in question is double negative. You should be aware of that. To give you some other examples, it's like saying, 
: 공부를 하지않고서는 성공할수 없다고 생각할 필요는 없습니다. 
요리를 잘하지 못한다고해서 시집을 갈 수없는것은 아닙니다. 
(한국어 목숨만큼 중요합니다. 그러나 그렇다고) 한국어를 하지 않고서는 한국 여행을 갈 수없다고 생각하지는 않아도 됩니다. 

It's "I don't dislike you" type of double negation. So what the author is saying is that "you guys, learn Hanja if you want, it has some benefits, but you don't need to think without learning Hanja you wouldn't achieve a good command of the language." 

Literally, "you are okay not to think / you may not need to think that without learning Hanja one would not be able to read a difficult text or attain fluency."

고서는 as with the meaning of "and then"? You mean sentences like this?

그는 바닦에 떨어진 책을 집어들고서는 갑자기 내달리기 시작했다. 
그는 짬뽕 건더기를 다 먹고서는 밥을시켜 말아먹기 시작했다.

Interesting. I think the explanation makes sense. But I don't think this -고서- has the same function and meaning as the ones in our topic sentences. If you ask me, 서 is needed because without it they sound weird, flawed. 

As indicated in my translation, I simply translate it to "without"-- Nevertheless, it is wrong to think without you being well versed in Hanja you can't master Korean. 
I can't give you a technical analysis as to why 서 is there and what it means.

하더라도 has quite different feels to it. It leads the whole sentence to change quite a bit. 

공부를 하지 않더라도 성공은 할 수 있다. 
(Cf. 공부를 하지 않고서는 성공은 절대 할 수 없다!)

요리를 잘 못하더라도 시집은 잘 갈 수 있다. 
한국어를 잘 못하더라도 한국 여행 갈 수 있다. 

As you can see 하더라도 includes an element that requires the following clause to be a positive statement. 

공부를 하지 않더라도 성공은 할 수 없다 ??

You expect to see after 더라도 the fact on the opposite end comes. 

I think "even though" for its translation works. 
Even though you don't receive higher education, you can't get ahead in life?? It doesn't make sense. 
The same goes to your original sentence.

그렇다고 한자를 배우지 않더라도 높은 수준의 독서나 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다고 생각하지는 않아도 됩니다

It should be, for example,

그렇다고 한자를 배우지 않더라도 높은 수준의 독서나 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 있다고 생각하는 것은 옳지 않습니다. 

And this says the opposite of what the original says.


----------



## yonh

-고서는 (서 can be omitted) is a negative version of -아/어야 and usually used in a negative context. It can be translated as '_if ... not_' or '_unless_'. The following sentences mean the same.
한자를 배워야 ... 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 있다.
한자를 배우지 않고(서)는 ... 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다.
한자를 배우지 않아야 ... 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다. (sounds weird)
한자를 배우고(서)는 ... 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 있다. (sounds strange)​


82riceballs said:


> As an English speaker it would make more sense if the sentence was instead: 그렇다고 한자를 배우지 않더라도 높은 수준의 독서나 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다고 생각하지는 않아도 됩니다. "Even if you don't learn hanja, that doesn't mean you can't master Korean."
> 
> Why is 고서는 used here instead of say, 더라도?


The original text can be cut into:
그렇다고 + [ 한자를 배우지 않고서는 + ... 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다 ] + -고 생각하지는 않아도 됩니다.​
Whereas your sentence should be read as:
한자를 배우지 않더라도 + [ ... 우리말 구사를 잘할 수 없다 + -고 생각하지는 않아도 됩니다. ]​
But still not fully logical because 그렇다고, which indicates the preceding sentence, doesn't match the following context.
... 그렇다고 (= 한자를 배우는 것이 좋다고: "(Just) because learning hanja is useful") + 한자를 배우지 않더라도 ...​
It makes more sense to replace 그렇다고 with 그렇지만 or 그러나 if you want to use 더라도.
... 그렇지만 (= 한자를 배우는 것이 좋지만: "Although learning hanja is useful") + 한자를 배우지 않더라도 ...​
There are two '않' and one '없' in the original sentence which is just tangled.


----------

